# U.S. Modern Great Depression?



## Kabigon (Sep 26, 2008)

So I can't type much right now since I'm going to go to bed soon but if you live in the U.S., you should have at least heard of everything going on with the economy.  We all know what the Great Depression was but what do you think would happen if it were to come now 80 years later?  We have computers and everything so how do you think it would affect us?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 26, 2008)

It's not anywhere near the Great Depression, it's just a depression.


----------



## Minish (Sep 26, 2008)

And... the rest of the world?


----------



## Zeph (Sep 26, 2008)

Stryke said:


> We all know what the Great Depression


Well um no we don't.

Have you heard of these things called... _other countries?_

Sorry to be mean or anything, but it annoys me when people seem to assume we're all American or something.


----------



## Flora (Sep 26, 2008)

^ I coulda sworn the teacher told me that the Great Depression was expreienced almost everywhere. *shrugs*

Nah, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 26, 2008)

^Aaah. You are correct. It seems they go into further detail about it in the US, however, as it's never been mentioned to me at school.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 26, 2008)

> Well um no we don't.
> 
> Have you heard of these things called... other countries?
> 
> Sorry to be mean or anything, but it annoys me when people seem to assume we're all American or something.


i fully agree with your point about american self-importance




but otherwise that's not a brilliant post. the Great Depression /is/ pretty important to world history and politics - the blow that germany suffered as a result of the depression, caused in particular by the debt to american lenders who recalled in their loans, was a major factor in hitler's ascent to power

and anyone who questions hitler's relevance to history probably needs to be sent back to primary school

and furthermore, this new Depression affects other countries as well - iirc, we (britain) are getting hit by it badly. D:

so yeah, it IS relevant.



my opinions on the whole thing? meh. like i said in some other thread, the modern economy seems to be based on pretend money, and that illusion being destroyed will probably be a good thing in the long run.

really, i feel sorry for the ordinary people who get fucked over by this. bankers and bosses and stuff might be somewhat inconvenienced, but in the end it's one less holiday to the bahamas next year. but for other people? it's all their income gone.

also damnit i wish i was thirty or something so i could take advantage of falling house prices and - *shock horror* - _buy a place to live in_!


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Well um no we don't.
> 
> Have you heard of these things called... _other countries?_
> 
> Sorry to be mean or anything, but it annoys me when people seem to assume we're all American or something.


Despite being American myself I fully agree with this statement. We've already got a generalization of being self-centered and not knowing there's a world outside our borders (much less a _world that has internet_ zomg what a novel concept! I read one entry on notalwaysright.com that had somebody saying something to the effect of "zomg there are _computers in Canada?!_ Who knew?"), and I don't like it when people end up furthering that (not just you, Stryke, various other people too).

Which is one of the reasons I try not to mention countries very often, although it might be apparent that I'm American because I spell everything the Americanized way and use feet instead of meters. =/

Just because I'm not quite on America's side when it comes to various things doesn't mean I like it when it's bashed, though. Just saying.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 26, 2008)

Now because of this utter BULLSHIT our RETARDED government caused, I'm officially COMMUNIST!


----------



## CNiall (Sep 26, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Now because of this utter BULLSHIT our RETARDED government caused, I'm officially COMMUNIST!


Haven't YOU officially been COMMUNIST for AGES now?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 26, 2008)

What guys I have a thread about this. I mean yeah it's in the debating hall but still

Anyway, no, I don't think we will go into a depression. Life isn't going to be like it was, though. I don't think 3/4s of the country will end up living in Hoovervilles (there's another term for you non-Americans to look up) and I don't think we'll be using barrels for clothes, either.

Also guys, the Great Depression rocked almost the entire world (from what I'm aware, the Soviet Union wasn't really affected) and made people's lives uncool and stuff. It started in the US and a lot of the iconic things from this era _are_ from the US, but to assume someone is being America-centric because they assumed you know what the Great Depression is is silly.

I don't know what the crisis has done for other countries at the moment, but it seems if the US goes down, other countries shall go down as well. D:


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 27, 2008)

... said:


> Anyway, no, I don't think we will go into a depression


...$700 million dollar bailout using what goldenquagsire would call, "imaginary money"...

That is all


----------



## Ruby (Sep 27, 2008)

Billion.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 27, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Now because of this utter BULLSHIT our RETARDED government caused, I'm officially COMMUNIST!


FUCK MY ICE CREAM CONE DROPPED IN THE SAND BECAUSE OF THE GOVERNMENT
I'M FUCKING COMMUNIST BECAUSE OUR GOVERNMENT IS NOT
FUCK NOT-ME-CENTERED THINGS


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 27, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Billion.


Ah, right. Guess my mind tried to filter out the b by replacing it with an m, as the stupidity is so immense that my brain should have fried by now x.x


----------



## Kabigon (Sep 27, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> ^ I coulda sworn the teacher told me that the Great Depression was expreienced almost everywhere. *shrugs*
> 
> Nah, it's not gonna happen.


That's what I'm going by too.  My teacher said that it just wasn't the U.S. that experienced the Great Depression.  But anyways you would have to live in the U.S. to know what is going on with the economy anyways so...

Sorry if I just furthered American Imputence.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 27, 2008)

Living off cans of beans and soup sucks D:

I miss the days where Space Raiders and Freddos were 10p and you could get five chocolate bars for £1. 

Not to mention petrol prices.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah. Me and my dad actually talked about this, and we used *SHOCKGASP* Common Sense to figure out that it won't be long until there is a depression with how the economy is going and how some people high up are not getting it (Yet again $700 Billion bailout is NOT a good idea when you are in debt)

The biggest problem has to do with the fact that people are idiots and had taken out mortgages that they could not POSSIBLY keep up with

Although the US printing out $700 Billion is pretty close. Seriously, that will NOT solve the problem. That will lead to the US Dollar, which is tied closely into economics all over the world, being devalued. To make up for this, prices will go up so businesses can get more money. People will sink further into debt as a result, and more money will be printed. Wash, Rinse, Repeat

So, if a world wide Great Depression II starts, we can all safely say that the US was the biggest contributor to the problem, screwing us all over :D


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 27, 2008)

And now for my appearance in this thread. Just look at my location, and see that I don't like the US that much anyways. And now I quote question 3 of the "What Pokemon are you?" quiz:



> Your country is going to elect a new leader (hypothetically). Are you going to vote?


My answer:



> No. All the candidates suck and it won't make any difference who wins; you're screwed either way.


And yes, this is relevant to current events, such as the-not-quite-a-depression-yet problem the US is facing.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 27, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> And now for my appearance in this thread. Just look at my location, and see that I don't like the US that much anyways. And now I quote question 3 of the "What Pokemon are you?" quiz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any logical reasoning to back that up? I am _so tired_ of kids coming in and saying stuff like that for the sole purpose of being *special*_._


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 27, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Do you have any logical reasoning to back that up? I am _so tired_ of kids coming in and saying stuff like that for the sole purpose of being *special*_._


Backing what up? That I hate the US or that I think the candidates suck? I don't hate the US that much, but life here generally sucks and bores me all of the time. From the sound of things, both John McCain and Barack Obama are terrible, so I'll just sit and watch what happens rather than form an opinion on things.

And why would I say something to prove that I'm *special*? I could care less whether I'm *special* or not.

edit: Besides, I'm only a year younger than you. :/


----------



## Valor (Sep 27, 2008)

You don't even list why you believe both canidates "suck". All you are doing is ranting about how you hate America and flaunt that you would rather live in Japan. You don't sound logical, you sound like you're just trying to fit in.


----------



## Retsu (Sep 27, 2008)

I was asking for reasoning backing up your opinion of both candidates.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 27, 2008)

Will things get worse? Yes.
Will we be living in barrels and Hoovervilles? No, I don't think so.

We're not going to be living as we used to before, but something must happen before things get that bad. The gov't can't just stand by and let people stand in hour-long lines for soup again.


----------



## Kabigon (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, no one has mentioned that crime rate will go up too.  If it gets really bad, the poor will be the worst off.


----------

